# Cervix + CM in early pregnancy - what was yours for +ve pg



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi 

I was wondering if any of you tracked position of your Cervix as well as CM.... and hope you don't mind me asking...

My AF is due today although it could appear any time today/early hours of tomorrow morning - no sign of it yet though so fingers crossed (I have regular 28 day cycle) 

However, my cervix is very high (it's short too - almost like a plug!) & quite soft (like during ovulation but I ov'd night of CD14/early hours of CD15) & for about a week I've had an increase in creamy CM although not nearly so much last couple of days... 

I have got a couple of other symptoms but these could so easily be AF symptoms too (sore, heavy boobs, little fluttery twinges - again bit like ov, & peeing lots !!) I don't wanna get my hopes up too much & I'm holding out & not doing a test unless AF hasn't arrived by Monday morning.... 

I know that its difficult to say if pg by position of cervix but was wondering if any other ladies had same (high & soft) & got a positive pg test - or is it just another s/e of Clomid ?? 

Thanks in advance for any replies 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

My cervix was high and soft - but its usually like that before AF - the cervix typically doesnt change until week 5-6 of pregnancy, so its really not an indicator - when I got my BFP I wondered why I bothered feeling my cervix, as it was a useless indicator of pregnancy for me! 
One thing I did have that was unusual for me - normally, my CM dries up around 8dpo.  The cycle I got pregnant it dried up, but then I started getting creamy CM on 11dpo, which was my first real clue.  I also have ovary type pains.

Good luck!   

Marie xx


----------

